# 41 schwinn tank



## Notagamerguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Im looking for a 41 schwinn tank ill be repainting the bike in the future.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 22, 2021)

I have had this tank since the 80's, picked it up at Pedal Pushers swap. Been redone, but presentable.
Please PM me if any interest.

David


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 22, 2021)

Is this a fiberglass tank ?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 22, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> Is this a fiberglass tank ?



No Steel , it was re-worked when I got it 35 years ago


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2021)

FYI  looks to be a post war tank (larger fasterner holes, not threaded ones) and from the inside pic
appears that someone flattened the embossing on the top half to resemble the 41' 1/2 embossed tanks.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2021)

knocking down the embossed part seemed to be a lot of work, but looks decent for what it is suppose to be.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2021)

Brackets held on by self tapping screws...uff


----------

